# Rocket Evoluzione R + Baratza Vario



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've found this forum very useful in the past so thought I'd actually post here and become active









I recently upgraded my five year old Classic Gaggia (which will always hold a special place in my heart!) to this beast of a machine, the Rocket Evoluzione R. Been a bit of a learning curve getting to grips with a Hx and the cooling flush instead of Gaggia temperature surfing, but I'm getting there (and making some lovely espresso along the way!).

I drink almost exclusively espresso, occasionally soya flat whites. I keep the PID on 119 which gives me a boiler pressure of ~0.95. Water pressure is a solid 9 bar. I've actually struggled a bit with the cooling flush, mainly because I don't see any steam or hear any hissing, even when the machine has been on for over an hour. I tend to keep the single spout portafilter in place and run water through until the stream is solid (which can sometimes be just a few seconds). I have read elsewhere the the Rocket machines are an exception when it comes to cooling flushes due to their thermosyphon restrictors. Maybe one day I'll get a group thermometer and actually test it! What sort of flush routines do other Rocket users have?

And whilst I'm quite happy with my Vario, I keep seeing those hugely annoying personalised ads with pictures of pretty things like the Rocket Fausto... But for now, this is my setup!









View attachment 30206


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Alf

Whilst the Vario is an extremely capable grinder, when paired side-by-side with some of the commercial models you can taste the difference.

That in itself is not a reason to need to upgrade though.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Who needs a reason to upgrade?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice Machine, But I can hear your self saying I need a grinder! yes you can justify it,haha


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi

I've got the same machine. I just run some water through the head for around 3 sec before locking the portafilter in.

But we don't drink espressos, so I'm not as critical as others. With the Fausto, the cortardos and flat whites are as good and on the whole better than anything I've had

around town.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

These are worth a read for flush guidance, as is the site in general.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/cooling-flush

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/cooling-flush-myths


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks mines a beer. My problem is that I can see no evidence of the water dance after the machine has been idling for 40 mins, so I find it very difficult to tell when to stop the flush. There is no audible hissing or spluttering either.

I'll see if I can take a video tonight and get other people's opinions of when the cooling flush should end!

I do have some problems getting 1st and 2nd shot consistent (e.g. 1st shot slow, 2nd fast) but I believe this is down to the grinder (retention) and not the machine.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I can imagine an e61 hx running below 1 bar not having any spluttering if it's got thermosyphon restrictors or some other feature eg specially tuned hx tubing.

I can imagine at a low boiler pressure the hx water has cooled enough by the time it reaches the shower head to not have noticeable spluttering.

Do you get decent steaming at that boiler temp/pressure? I'd have thought not.

But if you do then brilliant - you have the perfectly tuned HX! Just do a tiny flush and go for it.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree with your other comment though - you won't really know until you've fitted a group head thermo


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Kenny, yeah I keep the boiler pressure low as day to day use is only ever espresso, and you're absolutely right the steam isn't great. But if I have guests round I put the PID up to 122 so I have plenty of steam, I guess that's when I need to be more conscious of the cooling flush.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice one Alf.

Makes sense if you're mostly doing only espresso. Watch out for recovery time on that low temp too - do you often do more than 1 drink at a time?


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah I always do two double espressos, and only really give it the time it takes to grind the next 18g and load the portafilter. The pressure is always back to 0.95bar - if the pressure is OK then am I good to go? Taste-wise I only ever get to try one of them as my wife would never let me have any of hers


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You'll only really know with a group head thermo. Some say by tasting though to me that's too subjective.

Recovery time on my ecm is about a minute as I intentionally run quite a high pressure.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Pressure only shows if the boiler has recovered Alf - not if the group head has recovered which will have cooled during your shot.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Ah yes of course, I think in my mind I was thinking that the group would still be hot enough, but of course the whole point of the E61 is that the temperature is precisely managed all the way to the shower screen and running the water for the espresso will leave it cooler than it needs to be. Slowly but surely I'm learning!


----------

